
Gatwick airport: flights suspended again due to 'suspected drone sighting - caidan
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/live/2018/dec/21/gatwick-drone-airport-limited-flights-live
======
caidan
Second day in a row. 120,000 passengers disrupted. Can anyone with domain
knowledge chime in on why it is not possible to detect the operators?

------
caidan
Bizarre that there is no interest in this subject at all on HN.

~~~
krapp
> Bizarre that there is no interest in this subject at all on HN.

There's been plenty[0].

Maybe you should comment on one of those threads rather than starting yet
another one.

[0][https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gatwick](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gatwick)
airport drone

